# Renting a GTR..



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning Lads
After some info really, my girlfriend wants to rent out a R35 for my birthday for the day, we know Avis do this with a capped mileage of 125miles a day, any mile over is £2 which i think is shocking. 
It would be the best birthday prezzie ever, hopefully getting my R34 and the R35 together for some pic's. Does anybody on here know of other renting companies that rent the 35 out. 
Many thanks Mark.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

there's Rio Prestige : Sports, Exotic and Supercar Car Hire who also have a veyron for hire! quite far from portsmouth though. Also there are several car clubs now where you buy a certain number of points which you can use to drive various cars including R35 but obviously they're quite pricey


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the site axolotl, went on but diddent give a price for the day, will give them a bell this week,, cant belive there's no other renting companies which do the 35..


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

im pretty sure avis hire out 35's


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

you're right according to one previous thread on here! http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120171-gtr-rental-avis-uk.html p.s. just checked their website http://www.avisprestige.co.uk/ and the do still offer R35


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Sports Car Hire UK - Nissan GTR Black edition apart from rioprestige I haven't spoken to any of these companies before. Questions to ask are are the cars regularly inspected by HPCs or by reputable alternatives (such as Litchfield). Look up past reviews from former customers to check they haven't been stung on their excess for damage they don't believe they caused. I have no reason to suspect any of these companies of this type of thing but these are questions I would always look into before signing on the dotted line. Ecurie25 have one in Central London http://www.ecurie25.co.uk/


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Krambry said:


> Thanks for the site axolotl, went on but diddent give a price for the day, will give them a bell this week,, cant belive there's no other renting companies which do the 35..


I went on and it says £450 per day for 1-2 days.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks lads, have spoken to sports car hire, can do a better deal if i rent the 35 for two days, they have even bolted on more miles as a sweetner.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

what sort of price are you paying if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

If thats your g'friend on the chair in your avitar and she will do that over one of my chairs I mite just let you negotiate a rate for my GTR ! LOL


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> If thats your g'friend on the chair in your avitar and she will do that over ........................................


I really thought u was going to put over something else there Steve.

I need to take my mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

New Years Res, try to be good (it aint working too well) LOL


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL, she was an ex..... so your more that welcome to her,,, arrrrr the good old days... 

As for the renting the gtr it worked out very simlar to prices from avis, they just bolted on more miles to use over the two day rent.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

na, don't do sloppy seconds LOL

Avis rent out GTR's ???


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

They do, then i found out from talking to sports car hire,,, they use there cars.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

only 100 miles a day? it takes me over ten miles to get all the fluids warm in mine....i know it's only a rental car but you still wouldn't want to thrash it when it's cold....would you?


----------



## Season (Nov 1, 2016)

*Nissan GTR Hire*

Have you tried Season Car Hire they have it at £250 a day at the moment


----------



## Season (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi, I can help with that?
when's the birthday?


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

A bit late to the party I think this post was 6yrs ago!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have you tried Season car hire and the username is Season...think you need to speak to admin before advertising chap. Please don't post until you do.


----------

